# Muay Thai or Kickboxing?



## manchu (May 26, 2009)

Hi, I have been training Muay Thai for the past 4 months. I started sparring lightly last week. The gym I go to only offers three ninety minute class per week. I want to practice more regularly. I live in a small island, and the other gym that offers Muay Thai is 80 minutes away one class per week. I am debating if I should add that or just add kickboxing classes two nights a week in my schedule. I do like Muay Thai, and I understand that kickboxing is different. I much prefer to practice Muay Thai, but then I want to be open minded. I also don't want to get confused with different rules and movements...Please give me some feedback. Thank you.


----------



## -steve- (May 26, 2009)

hello manchu. The muay thai gym i go to is really cool because some days it will teach muay thai, some days we will spend all day doing boxing, and some days we do low kick kickboxing (K-1 rules). The coaches are really good and know what they are doing, there are trophies medals and plaques all over the gym to prove this. Any way i think u should try the kick boxing, it can't hurt. Just dont ever try to use an axe kick or double tap kick in a muay thai fight. You may want to see if there are any boxing gyms around. I really enjoy the days we focus on boxing but just like kicboxing there are trhings u must avoid doing when doing muay thai, like the stance and the way boxers bob and weave. Sure try out kickboxing, its another way to practice punches, learn some new kicks and if nothing else get u alot more fit then doing muay thai alone.


----------



## Tensei85 (May 26, 2009)

Personally I prefer Muay Thai over Kickboxing. Kickboxing is awesome don't get me wrong, but something about Muay Thai always fascinated and piqued my interests. So I would say either way would be good, however there are pros and cons to everything. It will give you more experience with possibly different variations of style. However if you've just started I would say become proficient and develop your skills into your own style first based on what you can best relate to then add more arsenals later on. If you watch fighters they generally inclement towards one style or specialized skill first as a base then add more ground game or kicking game or whatever to become well rounded. So I would say its best to be well rounded however get the basics first and become proficient. Best of luck!


----------



## Akira (May 30, 2009)

Forget kickboxing classes if you're already doing muay thai.  I'd strongly recommend picking up a couple of boxing classes a week instead.  You'll become a much better fighter and learn more about defence and how to work angles.


----------



## me0u226f (Jun 24, 2009)

Hi personally I think if you are training three times a week that is enough if you have only been training for 4 months. Don't over do it early on or you are more likely to pick up an injury because of repetition of poor technique. 

If you want to train another 2 days a week I would do strengthening exercises, concentrating on your core (including back and groin muscles) and stabilising muscles to avoid injury, work the muscles you miss during muay thai. And always focus on technique over weight for strengthening. 

I have recently pulled my groin and am out for months I wish more than anything I had have strengthened it before instead of having to rehab after. 

Hope this helps


----------

